
Interview Jerry Pournelle Greg Benford and Larry Niven (2013) - em-bee
https://play.acast.com/s/starshipsofa/starshipechoes21stapril2013interviewjerrypournellegregbenfordandlarryniven
======
em-bee
i discovered this interview with some of the grand masters of science fiction.

it is endearing to hear them talk about their motivations to become writers,
how they look at technology, what they struggled with and how they helped each
other and collaborated.

skip the movie you were planning to watch tonight. this is the evening
entertainment that will make your day!

